

Hosting Web Applications - fideloper
https://serversforhackers.com/articles/2014/10/21/web-apps/

======
fideloper
This is a free chapter from my Servers for Hackers book. I find a lot of
confusion around the topic of application gateways when it comes to hosting a
real application.

I'm hoping this article clears that up a bit.

